# Special Needs Kitten in Atlanta, GA



## emilyatl

One of the rescue groups I work with is looking for a home for a sweet boy named Bentley. He has Cerebellar Hypoplasia, which affects his balance, coordination, etc. but the vets say it does not shorten his life span, quality of life, etc. He's such an adorable boy. If anyone in the Atlanta area is looking to adopt, please reach out to Angels Among Us Pet Rescue (must be a GA resident, or coordinate adoption through another rescue group if you are out-of-state).


----------



## Blakeney Green

Aw, another Bentley? 

My Bentley sends best wishes to the kitten who shares his name, and hopes he finds a home soon too.


----------



## jadis

Emily, Bentley is my foster kitten! Do you foster for AAU?


----------



## Venusworld21

I was trying to recommend networking him on the facebook page "Cerebellar Hypoplasia cat and kittens." It's run by a lady up near me (I've met her, she's really nice) but they have a wide variety of members who love CH cats, from all over the world.


----------



## jadis

I posted his picture and video on there recently and did some reading as well. Also on Life With CH Cats.

He has had a total of 3 applications, one got as far as a meet and greet/home visit, but none have followed through as of yet.


----------



## emilyatl

jadis said:


> Emily, Bentley is my foster kitten! Do you foster for AAU?


Yep, I've fostered for them quite a bit. One of my kitties is sick right now, so I don't have any fosters, because he can't take the added stress.


----------



## jadis

I'm trying to take a break after this myself, great organization, but cats stress so easily and I just lost one of my personal cats. But the two fosters I have right now are going to be somewhat long term.


----------



## emilyatl

Yeah, I took a break earlier this year due to a project I was on at work that required travel. Then I was fostering with Lifeline (much closer to home and they only needed foster homes for 10 days/quarantine from the shelter). Then my cat Jem was recently diagnosed with cancer and only has a couple of months left. I really don't have time for fosters at the moment and didn't want to stress him out any further. 

It's hard at times, but also very rewarding when they do find homes ( particularly the long term ones!).


----------



## gizmothecat

One o my sisters cats has this!! He is the cutest thing ever!!!! He plays normal...he's a bit wobbbly...the litter box is hard for him....but not that he doesn't try!!


----------

